# well here goes my massive ambrosia coffee table



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

here we go boys and girls im going to attempt my first coffee table. i figuired id go big or go home so i picked the biggest nasty lookin stump cut out of the 9 so far . there will be a lot of  before this behemouth gets done but what the h:diablo: i got the rest of my life . its 7 feet x 6 feet at the farthest points and weighs a couple hundred pounds . trial and error this will be wish me luck  ps the dates wrong on the pics and roy there will be no p involved in this project . any suggestions welcolme want to fill root gap with something just dont know what yet.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 4, 2012)

That is going to be one HUGE coffee table!
Lots of luck to you
You might look at a product called Inlace to fill the void, or crush up some stones and mix with epoxy for a neat effect.
If you are worried the crack might open up you could also inlay a bowtie as well.
[attachment=5175]
Whatever you do keep us updated with pics!!!
Tom




davduckman2010 said:


> here we go boys and girls im going to attempt my first coffee table. i figuired id go big or go home so i picked the biggest nasty lookin stump cut out of the 9 so far . there will be a lot of  before this behemouth gets done but what the h:diablo: i got the rest of my life . its 7 feet x 6 feet at the farthest points and weighs a couple hundred pounds . trial and error this will be wish me luck  ps the dates wrong on the pics and roy there will be no p involved in this project . any suggestions welcolme want to fill root gap with something just dont know what yet.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> That is going to be one HUGE coffee table!
> Lots of luck to you
> You might look at a product called Inlace to fill the void, or crush up some stones and mix with epoxy for a neat effect.
> If you are worried the crack might open up you could also inlay a bowtie as well.
> ...


will do and is that the blue turqois looking stuff iv seen on tables thats sharp looking. thanks for your info dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2012)

Dave, cool looking chunk o wood. Inlace comes in many colors. Are you going to kiln it to dry it?


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Dave, cool looking chunk o wood. Inlace comes in many colors. Are you going to kiln it to dry it?



hey greg its been sitting since jan. i sealed it but peices that big check somewhat anyhow i quess so i planed it down . what would you suggest i should do seal it again air dry or kiln? its 14 inches thick so its thick i could almost get another slab off of it. and inlace thats what i want ill research it. any brand names for me? thanks dave


----------



## DKMD (May 4, 2012)

Pretty stuff! I would think you could get as many as three other slabs off of that piece(3+ inches thick). That would certainly help with drying and the overall weight of the finished project.

Another thought for filler… You can use sticks and small branches vertically, acorns, and a limitless number of other things in an epoxy base… When you plane/sand the area that's been filled, you'll end up with neat cross sections of the item you chose. I've seen tables that had voids filled with bundles of sticks, and the final effect is really cool!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Pretty stuff! I would think you could get as many as three other slabs off of that piece(3+ inches thick). That would certainly help with drying and the overall weight of the finished project.
> 
> Another thought for filler… You can use sticks and small branches vertically, acorns, and a limitless number of other things in an epoxy base… When you plane/sand the area that's been filled, you'll end up with neat cross sections of the item you chose. I've seen tables that had voids filled with bundles of sticks, and the final effect is really cool!



wow that sounds like very interesting idea hmmmm time to experiment. and i think i could get a few slabs off of it you right thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, cool looking chunk o wood. Inlace comes in many colors. Are you going to kiln it to dry it?
> ...


Inlace is the name brand, but I like dkmd's idea of acorns or something in an epoxy base, that would look cool in a void that large. As far as drying a piece that thick, definately not air dry, it would take years, I would probably be dead before I got to see the finished project I think I would try to slab a section off of it and kiln it, would be more controlled. But I am no expert on those big cross sections, I would like to here what some of the others have to say about it, that's why we are all here, to help each other and learn.:yes:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



you got it greg great people here thanks


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That is very cool. If it were mine I would cut that into 3'' slabs too. At 14' that thing will never dry. Well it just not in our life time:no dice. more please:
> Bug may be an issue too even if you kiln dry it I cant imagine you could reasonably be certain the internal temp reached 130
> 
> Just my .02



thanks joe ill cut her down should be some nice slabs too! its funny how all your family and freinds just happen to find room for a new table all of a sudden:scare::scare::scare:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 5, 2012)

well i took your advice fellas cut a slab off the top :scare: and now i got twice the work :dash1: but its a nice slab 3 feet by 4 feet has some spalting lines starting lots of figure. its funny though the big ones still heavy:fool2:[attachment=5232]


----------

